# ***The 2009 Christmas Gift Pics Thread***



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

One of my favorite things on Puff is us sharing the pics of their pickups, bombs, deliveries, etc... I love seeing pictures of everyones sticks!!! So I thought a thread showing pics of our cigar gifts we recieved this holiday would be fun to do.:nod:

So show us your sticks or accessories that you got under the tree this year!!!

From my wife! She's starting to get really good at this guys!










These next are gifted from my B&M buddies...

From my boy Anthony(Boosted) Who needs to post more often!










Padron 26 Maddy is from my bro Jason(wingmann5), & the Por Larranaga CC is from my buddy Jonathan(johnnyligero). Ditto to these about the posting!










Also scored a couple of giftcards to my B&M... I love Christmas!:high5:

Now lets see everyone elses stuff!!!:smoke:


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

What is the cigar left of the opus in the first picture? Just curious.

Thanks for sharing and have a Merry Christmas! (it looks like you are haha)


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas all! The #77 Sharks are from my wife, and the Ashton VSG Sampler is from my daughter.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

GJProductions said:


> What is the cigar left of the opus in the first picture? Just curious.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and have a Merry Christmas! (it looks like you are haha)


It's a Fuente Don Carlos 30th Anniversario.

Merry Christmas to you too!!!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

From my wife... but I picked them out.


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice! I wish my wife would buy me sticks! She doesn't mind me smoking but she says she refuses to "contribute to my vice." I then said..."It's ok to contribute to my passion." LOL...


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

I found these when I was sorting the kids presents this morning.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

The wife and Kids got me.
A Box of Gurkha Cuban Legacy
25 La Gloria Cubana Maduros
1 Man of War 
Perdomo 12 cigar sampler
Padilla Commemorative Sampler
1 lb of Heartfelt 65% Beads 
and a $100 gift card to JR cigars


The pics don't show the Gurkha's because there in the humi resting under the La Gloria's. 

:rockon: It's a GREAT Christmas. :rockon:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My mother in law got me a Rocky Patel tubo, and my parents fir me a 45 bottle wine cooler. The wine cooler will be turning into a humi! It was a great Christmas!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got many fine gifts most all i posted as bombs from my many many friends here, Thank You all!!

But other than you guy's my only gift was this and it's cool with me!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

P_Roberts said:


> I found these when I was sorting the kids presents this morning.


I love this pic P Rob! :nod:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

EJWells said:


> Nice! I wish my wife would buy me sticks! She doesn't mind me smoking but she says she refuses to "contribute to my vice."


Me too brother, me too.


----------



## msilbernagel (Sep 10, 2009)

Sharing a God of Fire, by Carlito...

Ok - I wasn't disappointed!! Saved this puppy to share with my kids. 

Medium strength, nice complexity, consistent spice, smooth and pleasant finish, interesting notes - coffee... the wrapper didn't like the cold, dry air much but that didn't stop us!

Can't post the link to the pic (too new), but it's in my album 

... puff.com/forums/vb/members/msilbernagel-albums-christmas-smoke-picture3714-sharing-god-fire-fam.html

Great day!

Mark


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

msilbernagel said:


> Sharing a God of Fire, by Carlito...
> 
> Ok - I wasn't disappointed!! Saved this puppy to share with my kids.
> 
> ...


Here ya go Mark! 










Great pic! Now that's what Christmas is about... Sharing!!!

GOF Carlito is a fave of mine too.:nod:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Merry Christmas all! The #77 Sharks are from my wife, and the Ashton VSG Sampler is from my daughter.


Beautiful, John! My GF got me 2 Sharks, a pair of nice fuzzy, yet stylish smoking slippers (ill post pics later), my GF's parents gave me 2 awesome new and needed sweatshirt/zipup hoodies, her brother gave me a 50 dollar debit card (which I'll be buying a Verocu with =D), my parents gave me a sweet HP all-in-one wireless printer, my sister and her BF gave me a new pair of boxing gloves, and my bday is today! =D I gave myself a 6-pack of 858 rosados and an OpusX Petite Lancero. So much material stuff, but what the best gift of all was:

My parents coming to my GF's family (must have been the entire Chin dynasty rofl) X-mas dinner and the invaluable smiles, laughs, and hugs that insued.:smile::smile::smile: Best Christmas thus far!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

eyesack said:


> My parents coming to my GF's family (must have been the entire Chin dynasty rofl) X-mas dinner and the invaluable smiles, laughs, and hugs that insued.:smile::smile::smile: Best Christmas thus far!


Sounds like a lot of fun Isaac

Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Got from my wife...........

20 count box of Babalu Tropicana
Grudge Match Sampler: Brute Force 4 Old Henry Maduro 4 Tatuaje Verocu #9
Stinky Ashtray
Xikar Digital Hygrometer with calibrate kit
Ronson Jet-Lite lighter
1/2 pound of 70% beads

I bought myself a 75-100 Cigar Humidor with inlay, the Vizcaya from cheaphumidors.com.


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I got many fine gifts most all i posted as bombs from my many many friends here, Thank You all!!
> 
> But other than you guy's my only gift was this and it's cool with me!


Can i go to the NYY game with you. Just kiddin.
Thats the best gift, baseball tiX.


----------



## sucka_mc (Dec 6, 2009)

ProBe said:


> The wife and Kids got me.
> A Box of Gurkha Cuban Legacy
> 25 La Gloria Cubana Maduros
> 1 Man of War
> ...


nice!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

some goodies from the fiance


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Wife gave me mine early cause it was cold and she felt sorry for me smoking outside. Holmes desktop Hepa air ionizer and a couple of smoke eater candles.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

My girlfriend of almost four years got me a personalized Zippo and a couple nice sticks from the B&M! I will have to take pictures of the lighter, it came out really nice! Not necessarily the fanciest of gifts but one I can always use and appreciate!


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Some GOF gift boxes from the wife. I am scared she is getting too good at this!!!!


----------



## sconniecigar (Jan 1, 2010)

My wife went the scotch route for me this Christmas (though she got me cigars for my birthday). From the rest of the family I was lucky enough to get a couple Cohibas and two travel cases. I guess I shouldn't be surprised though since my list only has whisky and cigars on it.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

nice presents here! the wife doesn't buy me cigars, instead she provides the alcohol I enjoy with my sticks, so she bought me a Ron Zacapa 25 years rum - and believe me, it's yummy! now, this year for Christmas, I'm going for the 30 year - or maybe show her which cigars to buy, like some of you guys do :smoke: (sorry no pics my DSLR has been on strike since before Christmas .. argh!)


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

My brother knows I smoke and treated me to this cigar and nice Cigar.com 10 cigar travel humi.










This was from my wife.










Ok, hints were certainly used on hers, but my brother's was a complete and unbelievable surprise. I'll need to set aside a whole day that will be special enough for that cigar.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

how do you guys get your pics to appear not as an attachment but bigger.

Thanks


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Most people use a picture hosting site and then it is more or less copy and paste the link.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Jumes said:


> Most people use a picture hosting site and then it is more or less copy and paste the link.


Yep... Photobucket or tinypic are some examples...


----------

